# Headlight switch WIRING DIAGRAM for MKIV



## omgwtfbbqcopter (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought a 20th anniversary GTI and the first owner (not the 2nd owner) tapped into wires in the headlight switch and dimmer switch. There is a thick gauge wire in the harness that is tapped to another wire in the same harness and I have to figure out what wires they are.
Does anybody have a diagram of the wiring harness connected to the headlight switch?


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

here you go
http://mit.edu/dennis/www/vw/switch.html


----------

